# Scrollbar in einer Tabelle?



## masta (22. August 2002)

Ist es mögliche einer Tabellenspalte oder -zeile eine feste Größe zu zuordnen und dann eine Scrollbar in diese Spalte/Zeile zu integrieren?
Danksagung im vorraus!

 Gruß Patrick...


----------



## Dunsti (22. August 2002)

das geht nur, wenn Du in diese Tabellenzelle ein IFRAME in gleicher Größe setzt, oder Du arbeitest generell mit Frames statt der Tabelle. 


Dunsti


----------



## xamunrax (28. August 2002)

du kannst auch stat eines I-Frames  einen Layer  benutzen !!
  sieht besser aus und ist durchsichtig


----------



## karldetlef (28. August 2002)

Was ist ein Layer? =)


----------



## Quentin (28. August 2002)

<td style="overflow:scroll;">  würd aber auch gehn, nur halt mit wenigen browsern


----------



## karldetlef (28. August 2002)

Das geht nicht, das habe ich schon einmal probiert, früher.
Es geht auf jedenfall nicht mitm IE


----------



## sam (28. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Quentin _
> *<td style="overflow:scroll;">  würd aber auch gehn, nur halt mit wenigen browsern  *


ich glaube, dass eben das nur mit nem <div> geht...


----------



## xamunrax (28. August 2002)

<div id="Layer1" style="position:absolute; width:522px; height:810px; z-index:2; left: 140px; top: 145px; overflow: scroll">
  <!-- INHALT -->
</div>


----------



## Mr.Fies (28. August 2002)

guck dir das HIER mal an. 

Das dürfte dir helfen.


----------



## karldetlef (29. August 2002)

Ach das is so gemeint... =)
Sowas ähnliches kannte ich schon, blos das das so heißt 
THX


----------



## masta (29. August 2002)

@ MR.Fies vielen Dank für diesen Tipp...da hast Du Dir eine gute Bewertung verdient...auch an allen anderen hier vielen Dank für die
aufgebrachten Interessen!

 Gruß masta


----------

